# Samsung 6000 Series LED TV, 1080P/24 Compatible?



## dirtyblueshirt

I'm looking to upgrade my 3 year old DLP to the new Samsung UN55B6000 55" LED TV. (The Navy Exchange has it for $2799 tax-free).

Obviously this touts 1080p at 120 Hz, but I can't seem to find a spec to see if it'll work at 1080p/24 for my DirecTV system... anybody else have some insight on this?


----------



## bobukcat

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my 3 year old DLP to the new Samsung UN55B6000 55" LED TV. (The Navy Exchange has it for $2799 tax-free).
> 
> Obviously this touts 1080p at 120 Hz, but I can't seem to find a spec to see if it'll work at 1080p/24 for my DirecTV system... anybody else have some insight on this?


CNET has a review of this set here: http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/samsung-un46b6000/4505-6482_7-33488069.html?tag=also

If I were you I'd look at something else unless you just REALLY want something super-slim. This set was knocked for funky local-dimming backlight issues and off-angle performance as well as picture uniformity. You can certainly get a better picture for less money unless you really want that super-slim design. They talk about 2:3 pull-down but since 120Hz is a multiple of 24Hz it wouldn't need to do 2:3, be warned though that some sets (including this one IIRC) create some data in those frames that can make the film content look like it was actually shot on video.

Here is a review of the 8000 series that addresses some of the perfomance of the entire line: http://hdguru.com/samsung-un46b8000-240hz-lcd-led-tv-exclusive-first-review/429/


----------



## Hutchinshouse

It will...

"4 HDMI v1.3 - accepts signals up to 1080p (60Hz, 24Hz)"

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-25pecw8FNmr/p_30555B6000/Samsung-UN55B6000-LED-TV.html


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Thanks for the quick replies... What display (in that size range) would you suggest then? I'd like to stick to non-plasma displays (power and heat savings in such a large display) Plus, the $2799 price point is extremely attractive for something with this high quality of black levels. 

For the record, I intend to purchase a new set in October... so if there's anything you'd recommend, I'm all open


----------



## BattleZone

It's 1080/24p compatible in the sense that it will accept a 1080/24p signal. What is unclear is whether it can display that signal at an even multiple of 24 (5:5 in this case, as the TV offers 120 Hz refresh), or whether, like a number of 120 Hz TVs, it still uses 3:2 pulldown and converts to 60 Hz before doubling to 120 Hz. Ideally, you want 5:5, as this will result in each film frame being properly displayed for 1/24th of a second, just as it was intended.

Anyway, I'd agree with bobukcat that this may not be the best TV, especially for the money.


----------



## txtommy

If you really insist on this set, try Pricegrabber.com or Nextag.com to save yourself about $300. It's available for 2499, no tax, free shipping at several places.


----------



## bobukcat

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Thanks for the quick replies... What display (in that size range) would you suggest then? I'd like to stick to non-plasma displays (power and heat savings in such a large display) Plus, the $2799 price point is extremely attractive for something with this high quality of black levels.
> 
> For the record, I intend to purchase a new set in October... so if there's anything you'd recommend, I'm all open


You lost me at "I'd like to stick to non-plasma".... 

My buddy just bought a very nice Samsung 58" plasma for $1900 at HHGregg - if you want to talk black levels for the price that is VERY hard to beat!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

bobukcat said:


> You lost me at "I'd like to stick to non-plasma"....
> 
> My buddy just bought a very nice Samsung 58" plasma for $1900 at HHGregg - if you want to talk black levels for the price that is VERY hard to beat!


I agree the price and quality are great... but I'm concerned about the heat/power consumption issues on a large-sized plasma.


----------



## puckhead

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I agree the price and quality are great... but I'm concerned about the heat/power consumption issues on a large-sized plasma.


Dry your laundry on a clothesline in the summer and get a plasma.


----------



## bobukcat

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I agree the price and quality are great... but I'm concerned about the heat/power consumption issues on a large-sized plasma.


I've never done the math on how much more it would cost to run one but if you start off at almost a grand cheaper for the plasma that's got to be a lot of run-time before you start to save money with the LCD, plus you get a better picture over that time-frame (and beyond) before you negate the cost difference. It's not like they put off enough heat to raise the temperature noticibly in a room big enough to handle it, sure you can feel some heat off of it when you put your hand up to it, but that's about it.


----------



## sigma1914

You'll never get some members here to change their minds on Plasmas. They'll defend plasma and downplay LCD over & over.

Buy what looks good to you.


----------



## bobukcat

sigma1914 said:


> You'll never get some members here to change their minds on Plasmas. They'll defend plasma and downplay LCD over & over.
> 
> Buy what looks good to you.


Yep, and others will do exactly the same vis-a-vis LCD and just about any other technology (E* vs D*, low-end versus high-end products, etc.). That's why it's a discussion board.


----------



## sigma1914

bobukcat said:


> Yep, and others will do exactly the same vis-a-vis LCD and just about any other technology (E* vs D*, low-end versus high-end products, etc.). That's why it's a discussion board.


I agree 100% with you there. Also, please bring back Ashley! She is hot on LCD, Plasma, CRT, etc. :lol:


----------



## davring

Air conditioning is a big expense, especially when used alot, like here in S. Fla. Power consumption, which equates to heat, is a big factor for me when purchasing any electronics. 1000 watts equals roughly one ton of air conditioning so if your TV uses 250 watts your A/C system uses as much, or more, to displace the heat.


----------



## bobukcat

davring said:


> Air conditioning is a big expense, especially when used alot, like here in S. Fla. Power consumption, which equates to heat, is a big factor for me when purchasing any electronics. 1000 watts equals roughly one ton of air conditioning so if your TV uses 250 watts your A/C system uses as much, or more, to displace the heat.


I understand you have to cool the air you heat (at least in the summer) via the TV but only a small portion of the energy consumed by the TV would be expended as heat - or at least I would expect that to be the case but as I've said I've never seen any numbers quantifying any of it. You could also make the argument that in the winter you recoup some of that energy that it consumes in the form of heat for the room. All I know is I have a older 50" 720P Pioneer in a bedroom that is not that big and it can run all day or night and never actually change the temperature in the room to where it is noticably warmer than the rest of the house, even with no A/C or heat running. Although in the interest of full-disclosure that room does have a vaulted ceiling.


----------



## bobukcat

sigma1914 said:


> I agree 100% with you there. Also, please bring back Ashley! She is hot on LCD, Plasma, CRT, etc. :lol:


Hey now, Yvonne is not exactly chopped liver either!!


----------



## GenTso

Just scored the 46" 6000 series LED during Sears' VIP Friends & Family sale last Sunday. Although you can find this set for approximately $1,799 or $1,899, MSRP is still $2,699. Got it for just under $1,500 with 24 months no interest. I'm pretty sure the 55" models were a good clip lower than $2,799, too, as well as all Samsung models. 

If you're waiting until October, keep on the lookout for another one of these sales at Sears. I know they do them a couple of times a year and for some reason they've had TWO in the last five weeks and they only last for three hours in the B&M store. Sears usually doesn't have prices all that great, but they cut them down to something you'd see at an extremely competitive dealer like Amazon. Then stack a 10% "VIP" discount, 10% Samsung discount and the option of an additional 10% off or 24 months no interest with a Sears credit card. Remember, those discounts are not 25%, but 10% + 10% + 5% ... or about 23%, which is still a good deal. 

These deals were good for all TVs, though I think only Samsung offered 10% (others were 5%). Just a heads up if you're still in the market. You can always go to Sears, find a model you like, research it and wait around for one of these sales to pull the trigger.


----------



## mgtr

If you are concerned about heat, and if you have a nice sound system, I would look to your power amps first. They tend to put out a lot of heat!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Well, after some shopping, I've settled on the LG 55LH90 LED Backlit TV. Some points it has over the Samsung:


Lower price
LEDs are on a full panel behind the entitre display (versus around the edge on the Samsung)
240hz (versus 120Hz on the Samsung)
2.3ms response (versus 4ms on the Samsung)
Lower price ($2199 @ Fry's)

Thanks for the input! I can't wait to get my new TV next weekend!


----------

